# Small extension to workshop



## adzeman (7 May 2010)

At this years Woodworkers Show at Ally Pally I purchased a CAMVAC extractor complete with tubing and gates. I new in the back of my mind that I would have difficulty in finding room within the workshop but I definitely need a vacuum system to which I can plug in instead of the trailing hoses. I have a problem with hoses to my equipment all are different sizes and only one machine fits directly into the standard hose of my current vacuum. 

I share one end of the workshop with SWMBO which has a sink, (which is useful) a fridge/freezer (which is useful) a dryer and a washing machine and to be honest could do well without all of them. I could use the space. The tactic being when it came she could see how much space it took up and in reminding her how she complains about the dust, sawdust and chippings that occur or are present the one day of the week she requires to use the workshop end the CAMVAC could only be a good thing. Oh! another thing my wife is a keen gardener and she keeps her tools in the roof space. 

Negotiations went well and she suggested a little extension and the washing machine into the garage. 

The CAMVAC duly arrived and it was agreed I could start on the extension on return from a months planned holiday. 

This holiday gave me the opportunity to learn Sketch Up and plan the operation. SWIMBO is a big Soaps fan and I am not so this 2 hours a day gave me ample opportunity to practice (in the local) 

Some of you may have seen my feeble efforts in the Design postings. If you have not tried Sketch Up I can recommend you try and the help you receive from other fellow woodworkers is a bonus. 

My existing workshop. 







The proposal 





My CAD drawings 





Sketch Up of framing 






The newly arrived CAMVAC, garden tools and fridge 






Ripping dow salvaged material into 2" x 2" stock (I will have to purchase further 2" x 2" but this will keep me going for now) 





Digging out the for the base and the edge shutters. 






Planning to lay the concrete base next wednesday.


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)

Update of work in progress. 

Blinded excavation with sharp sand. 






Insulation. A bit of Kingspan left over from a previous project.


----------



## matt (9 May 2010)

Hmmm... looks very tight to the fence. Do you have any concerns about what will happen in the remaining cavity? Does the roof slope off over the fence?


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)

Hi Matt, tight is not the word. I think there is a phrase relating to a fishes backside? 

My working out suggests it just fits in. I have done loads of calculations, sketches and drawings and I keep telling myself it will fit :roll: 
The CamVac base measures 2' 4 1/2" the distance calculated for the inside width. I may have to drill a couple of holes into the side of the existing shed. 

i've included a plan of the extension with a scaled plan of the CamVac with stand. 






It might be a small extension but its as the same amount of effort as if it was larger. 

Regards


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)




----------



## Chems (9 May 2010)

So the drier and washing machine will go in the extension, and the fridge to the garage, leaving you just the sink (which I'd like to have in my space) ?

If I understood right, as your picture of the after plan still showed them in the workshop, then your going to be over the moon with all that space. Its going to be like gaining another half of the workshop! If you can get those tools moved out and add some extra lighting you'll be well set.

The biggest thing I've found for controlling the dust is to have no niggly surfaces where it can all get into that are difficult to clean, so with the tools and drier etc gone you'll be much better off.


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)

Heres a better pic of the drawing






The roof will drain into a valley gutter (the original gutter adapted)


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)

Hi Chems. Read your posts on your dust extraction and pity I missed your tube sale.

I would like to get rid of the dryer but theres no chance.

Have started fitting the tubing






Regards


----------



## Chems (9 May 2010)

A shame the stuff is perfect for permanent ducting. So to clarify, only the washing machine is leaving and the tools into the new area?


----------



## adzeman (9 May 2010)

That correct Chems, maybe and it is only a maybe I would like to bring the half of the shed where my bench is further into the garden. The workshop is the full width of the garden less two feet either side.

Picture of progress fitting the tubing.






I need to make some sawdust boxes to the base of the table saw and over arm saw. Another idea going through the head is an outlet and gate to the out side so I can vac up any mess there, Thats another work in progress. :idea: 

Cheers


----------



## TrimTheKing (10 May 2010)

adzeman":2rwebq3p said:


>


Where did you get that tubing adzeman? I want some exactly like that for mine but everything I've seen is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## adzeman (10 May 2010)

Hi Mark, I purchased it from CamVac at the Alexander Palace show. It was a Show special and called a Dust Collection Kit @ £41 28. 
Being a Show special delivery was free. Its the delivery charges that kill it. 
Axminster do a range as well but ddon'tknow their price. 

Built the first frame today. Would have done more but ran out of nails


----------



## adzeman (11 May 2010)

Have been busy with other things today but found time to make and insert a window frame.


----------



## OLD (12 May 2010)

A couple of small things with the CamVac ,is your scale correct i think they are 370mm dia also what is that angled structure round it please.


----------



## adzeman (12 May 2010)

Hi Old 
Thanks for the concern, as I said in an earlier post size is everything. You are correct the CamVac is 370mm and that is what I drew on the C.A.D. drawing (you got me worried so just checked) When you transpose into another programme/software such as the flicker you lose scale but not proportion. 
The triangular frame is a CamVac stand 






Regards


----------



## adzeman (13 May 2010)

Not much done today or yesterday. Conflicts with washday so confined to the workshop.
Treated the window and boarded the panel.

One down and three to go.


----------



## adzeman (15 May 2010)

Two down two to go.


----------



## adzeman (17 May 2010)

Concentrating on repairing the fence and adding lattice work to the top. A coat of preservative required as when the panels are in place will not have any access from my side. 






Not much room to take a decent picture might get a better one from my neighbor next door?


----------



## adzeman (18 May 2010)

Three down one to go.


----------



## adzeman (19 May 2010)

Thats all four panels fabricated now I can start on the roof (gives the neighbours a rest from the constant nailing)


----------



## superunknown (20 May 2010)

Looking good, I like the colour. Where in East Sussex are you? I'm an East Sussex boy myself.


----------



## adzeman (20 May 2010)

Hi superunknown 
On the outskirts of Lewes. The colour is called Woodland Green. Purchased from Wilkinsons £5.57 as compared with B&Q at £14.31 (9Ltlater

Work has slowed down today mainly titivating around ready to concrete the base. Inserting ragbolts, checking overlaps etc. 

It was the intention to concrete the base a week yesterday but with it being a small quantity can be expensive so decided to mix my own. B & Q had some at £164.00 which I thought was reasonable. I went back on Pensioners day for the discount and they had gone. It was an end of line. 
Any way purchased the cheapest at £184. I will have other work for it at my pad or my daughters and can always put it on ebay when done. Did check ebay and only two available in my area and they went for over £150.00


----------



## adzeman (25 May 2010)

I am becoming frustrated with B&Q the mixer I ordered has not yet been delivered. 
To break the frustration I have used the timber designated for the roof in making trellising panels to go on top of the fence. 
The ones shown earlier were purchased from a fencing supplier in the village and were not cheap £25.00 a panel. The ones I made came to £6.00 each pretty pleased with my self.


----------



## billybuntus (25 May 2010)

Excellent work, trellis looks great. How did you make them? sorry if its a stupid question.


----------



## adzeman (26 May 2010)

Thanks for the interest Billy, they were rally easy.
I used standard 50mm x 50mm regularised softwood in standard 2.4 lengths.


These were cut to size to match the bought panels

The cut lengths given two grooves that will take the laths using the router.

Ends mitered. The bought panels were jointed with bridal joints but I am more confident using mitres.

Assembled into a frame and checked for square

Laths fitted into grooves at 45 deg using a pre-determined spacer. 7 lengths per face plus 4 short ones.

When one side is completed frame turned over and process repeated.


----------



## billybuntus (27 May 2010)

Thanks for the destructions on how to make them 

You image quotes are the wrong way around

should be






Thanks


----------



## billybuntus (27 May 2010)

Also, what size are the lathes and are they treated? Probably be ok with standard softwood due to the air getting at them?

Thanks


----------



## adzeman (28 May 2010)

Hi Billy I will do a seperate post on the panels.


----------



## billybuntus (28 May 2010)

adzeman":qujr019w said:


> Hi Billy I will do a seperate post on the panels.



Roger that.

Thank you


----------



## adzeman (2 Jun 2010)

Its arrived! :lol:


----------



## adzeman (3 Jun 2010)

Concreted the base. There should be a law against people of a certain age concreting on there tod in hot weather! :x 

The sun was killing the concrete and I had to make it far wetter than I would have liked. Spraying with water was essential.

When finished I was crem crackered and a welcome long soak in the bath was appreciated.


----------



## adzeman (4 Jun 2010)

Now the concreting is done I can now assemble the panels.






There are now a lot of little jobs which take a lot of effort but little to show such as raising the fence posts with a cill capping.






This is a view from ground level.


----------



## adzeman (5 Jun 2010)

The big Question, will the CamVac fit? Well hear goes.






It does :roll:


----------



## adzeman (6 Jun 2010)

Elf & Safety  

As it is the weekend the intention is to give the neighbors a rest from the sound of the table saw blearing out. So, I did a bit more on the fence. Using a pair of folding steps. a mistake on uneven ground. I fell off! timber preservative all over, ruined a pair of jeans, nothing broken only my pride.






Prior to starting the roof I have to reposition the water but and its fall pipe.

Where it was.






Where it going.


----------



## adzeman (7 Jun 2010)

Started the roof


----------



## adzeman (9 Jun 2010)

All the roof frames are made and bolted to the`walls. The next job will be to form the valley gutter.


----------



## adzeman (11 Jun 2010)

It rained heavy today but dried up enough to allow me start forming the valley gutter. 

I lifted the original flashing and inserted a 3/4" ply base and a 6" x 1/2"softwood vertical side. 

The whole surfaces were then coated with a felt adhesive. Let this to dry and apply another coat tomorrow weather permitting. 

I will then line the gutter with flashing, screw back the gutter brackets and fix the plastic gutter.


----------



## adzeman (12 Jun 2010)

"nd coat applied have to wait now for this to dry.


----------



## adzeman (14 Jun 2010)

Now the flashing priming coat is dry I have to fix the flashband into the valley gutter. A job which is outside my comfort zone. Flashband which is basically bituthene is not the easiest material to apply. You only get one go at it. It sticks like the proverbial to a blanket. In thin strips it has its moments in the confines of a box gutter is more exiting. 

I scored the protective film first on the ground prior to positioning at roof level. 






Positioned the flash band in the gutter. 






Pulled the protective film away leaving the upstand part still protected. 






The side cheek of the box valley is screwed into position 






The eaves cloaking flashing positioned. 






Ply decking laid with 1st coat of bitumen applied.


----------



## adzeman (21 Jun 2010)

Would you Adam & Eve it!

Got back from a trip to the big City and found my new shed extension full to the gunals.

SWMBO informed me Anglian who built our conservatory are about to carry out the long awaited defects and she needed storage quick.






Anglian have carried out their list of defects and the shed has now been cleared and its back to work.

The roof has had a second coat of bitumen, roof sheets laid and window glazed.











Next job is a door and frame to manufacture.


----------

